# Keystone and Lake Shore



## TVRM610 (Aug 14, 2007)

After riding the Crescent to Philly and transfering to the Keystone for a trip to Harrisburg / Lancaster (see my previous report) I continued on my journey that would take me to Cedar Point in Sandusky OH.

The Keystone Service is one smooth operation. If only rail travel was like this everywhere in the US!

90-110 mph operation over the whole line. We flew by cornfields and Pennsylvania towns. The train ran ontime and was very clean. I was very impressed with the friendly Conductors who gave very clear announcements about all of the upcoming stops. I took the Keystone from Harrisburg to New York (the entire route) where I checked into the Club Acela lounge. After a little sightseeing in the city, I waited in the lounge for the boarding call of the Lake Shore Limited. The Conductor let sleeper passengers go down the escalator first, and we settled into our Viewliner Roomette. Had one of the best sleeper attendants ever, her name was Maria, and she was top notch. She greeted us by name, asked us when we wanted our beds turned down, and when we would like to be woken up. She asked about our travels and treated us like we were family. I was very impressed with her (and of course tipped her accordingly).

The dining car experience was good as well. For dinner I had the Country Fried Steak and was a bit dissapointed. It was o.k. However the Mashed Potatoes were amazing. I could not believe they were the same "instant" potatoes that I had been served a few nights before on the Crescent. Oh what a difference a good chef makes! The diner had an LSA, two servers, and one chef. Again Cloth napkins are back in the diner, one more step away from SDS. Our server was o.k. he could have been more friendly, but he provided decent service. My friend ordered the beef, and was very pleased with it. I had the Mississippi Mud Pie for dessert, I wished I had gotten the cheesecake instead. Again, it was o.k.

The train was a bit rough overnight, we flew through several turn-outs, woke me up a few times. The train was about an hour and a half late into Sandusky, which meant another hour of sleep so I was happy. Maria made shure we were up and ready for our stop. Overall another excellent trip.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 14, 2007)

TVRM610 said:


> After riding the Crescent to Philly and transfering to the Keystone for a trip to Harrisburg / Lancaster (see my previous report) I continued on my journey that would take me to Cedar Point in Sandusky OH.
> The Keystone Service is one smooth operation. If only rail travel was like this everywhere in the US!
> 
> 90-110 mph operation over the whole line. We flew by cornfields and Pennsylvania towns. The train ran ontime and was very clean. I was very impressed with the friendly Conductors who gave very clear announcements about all of the upcoming stops. I took the Keystone from Harrisburg to New York (the entire route) where I checked into the Club Acela lounge. After a little sightseeing in the city, I waited in the lounge for the boarding call of the Lake Shore Limited. The Conductor let sleeper passengers go down the escalator first, and we settled into our Viewliner Roomette. Had one of the best sleeper attendants ever, her name was Maria, and she was top notch. She greeted us by name, asked us when we wanted our beds turned down, and when we would like to be woken up. She asked about our travels and treated us like we were family. I was very impressed with her (and of course tipped her accordingly).
> ...


Sounds like a good trip. Guess the rough ride got you ready for the coasters at Cedar Point! :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 14, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> Sounds like a good trip. Guess the rough ride got you ready for the coasters at Cedar Point! :lol:


I thought the coasters were all steal and smoooth, and very fast, And someday I want to ride all 14 there :lol:


----------



## Robert (Aug 26, 2007)

I asked this once before and didn't see the replies (if there were any). Does Amtrak offer meal choices for vegetarians or is everything beef and chicken?


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 26, 2007)

There is always at least one vegetarian option on the menu. The sample menu can be found here. Many times there is a pasta of some sort for dinner and/or lunch. The lunch menu last I can remember had some sort of chef salad and pizza available. Breakfast has a variety of items such as pancakes, french toast, fruits, etc. Amtrak will do their best to accomodate any dietary restrictions as they can if proper notice is given. Folks who require kosher meals, or other special meals are asked to contact Amtrak at least 48 hours prior to departure IIRC so their meals can be prepared and placed on the train by Gate Gourmet (the same folks who do airline food).


----------



## Robert (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the information about the menu. Sounds like I'd always find something I'd enjoy eating - well, depending upon the chef and what he did to it, if others' experiences are any indication!!!


----------



## AlanB (Aug 26, 2007)

Robert said:


> Thanks for the information about the menu. Sounds like I'd always find something I'd enjoy eating - well, depending upon the chef and what he did to it, if others' experiences are any indication!!!


Robert,

If you head over to the "Useful links" section of the forum, and then into the "Amtrak links" section, you'll find a link that will take you directly to the Amtrak menus currently in use on all Amtrak long distance trains other than the Empire Builder and the Auto Train.


----------



## Robert (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for pointing me in the direction of the current menus. I'll take a look.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Sep 5, 2007)

Robert said:


> Thanks for the information about the menu. Sounds like I'd always find something I'd enjoy eating - well, depending upon the chef and what he did to it, if others' experiences are any indication!!!


Robert,

I've had Amtrak's Vegetarian Meals a couple times (I'm no vegetarian mind you) and found them very satisfactory. The Tri-Color Tortellini to me seemed the best. The Ravioli was also good, but not as good as the Tortellini...

A photo of my meal in February follows (Cell-phone cam):


----------

